# kung fu school's in dorset



## mad4dos (Nov 5, 2006)

hi 

im trying to find a school that teaches shaolin kungfu 
in dorset(Uk) ? 

 i have found a number of local ones via google
but would like some advice/recomendations  for 
places to try  

the one's i have found so far  are :

http://www.wutan-bournemouth.co.uk/
: any one know what style of kung fu thay teach

http://www.academy-shaolin.co.uk/
: takes 2week to email you back!

http://www.shaolin-society.co.uk/
:asked for infomation pack still no news 2 phone calls and no replys to emails  > should try just turning up to a class  ?

www.shaolintempleschool.org.uk 
: not shure about this one  some the facts about the sifu don't seen quite right 

can any one add to this list or  fillin some of the blanks  ie has any one 
trained at any of the above ? 


mad4dos


----------

